# How long to reheat items in oven?



## jcais

*how long to reheat items in oven?*

beginner here 

I've made two casseroles and the recipes say I can reheat the dishes in the oven tomorrow but they dont say what temp and how long. 

does anyone know what the standard time is?


----------



## kitchenelf

Let your casserole sit out at room temp for about 30-45 minutes.  I would probably reheat it at 325 for about 30-45 minutes.  But if you are going to fill your oven up with casseroles plan at LEAST 1 hour.  

Have a great Thanksgiving and thanks for stopping by jcais!!


----------



## WayneT

Looks like you gotta sugar high, Elf!


----------



## kitchenelf

LOL WayneT - that drove me nuts - I had to change it!!! LOL


----------



## wasabi woman

try 350 for 20 mins, remember you are not cooking, just warming up
or maybe you can nuke them for a few minutes (not everything works well in microwave, but generally reheating is okay.

Good Luck!


----------



## cats

I'm with Wasabi on this, as I would nuke rather than oven reheat. I would divide the leftover into serving portions and nuke that way, as otherwise it would be difficult to get the food in the center of the pan heated. Also remember, no aluminum items in the microwave.


----------



## Otter

Unless I'm going to have the oven on for something else, I just nuke in the microwave. Be sure to stir a couple times during the process so that the center gets heated.


----------

